# What do you think?



## don't know hungarian

How do you phrase it when you ask someone's opinion or more so what they like or think? I would make a statement "I enjoyed the ball game." and then ask "what do you think" Again does this change depending on what the question is? In english that phrase would fit almost anywhere. Could you substitute "what would you like?"
Are "mit gondolsz?" 
and "mit szeretnél?"   good choices?


----------



## gorilla

"What do you think?" is indeed "mit gondolsz?" with neutral emphasis. But in this case "you" is the so called topic (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topic-comment) of the sentence, so "te" appears in the beginning: "te mit gondolsz?"

But in this context it seems strange. I would rather ask "And how did _you_ like it?" = "És neked hogy tetszett?"

"What would you like?" is "mit szeretnél?" with neutral emphasis, but depending on context it can be "te mit szeretnél?". This sentence is also strange, I feel something is missing at the end, for example "What would you like to do?" = "Mit szeretnél csinálni?" is more natural.


----------



## francisgranada

"Mit gondolsz (róla, a játékról ...)?" is  "What do you think (abou it, about the game ...)?".  
"Mit szeretnél (játszani, inni...)?" is "What would you like (to play, to drink...)?" 

I would't interchange them neither in Hungarian nor in English.  Other possibilities to ask somone's opinion:

"Hogy tetszik (a játék)?" "How do you like (the game)?"
"Mi a véleményed (a játékról)?" "What's your opinion (on/about the game)?"
"Mit szólsz hozzá?" "What do you say to it?"

Sorry Gorilla, I have not seen your post ...


----------

